# Blazers work out Chris Paul--call him "impressive"



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> The Blazers on Thursday held a workout with Wake Forest point guard Chris Paul in Chicago. Representatives from the Utah Jazz, who pick sixth, also were present for the 90-minute session. "Good workout," Patterson said. "Impressive. Impressive young man." Patterson said the Blazers are not ruling out selecting a point guard. "You have to look at all the options. We are at a great position at number three, and we have to maximize that pick for the franchise. So whether we keep it, or it's part of a trade, we have to maximize it. You don't get the third pick in the draft often, hopefully," Patterson said.


http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/o...exclude/111839739717620.xml&coll=7&thispage=2

The plot thickens . . .


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Not really. Like I said ina different thread, the Blazers need to raise the value of that pick so they aren't going to give anything but glowing reports on the kid that everyone want's there.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

So he says he won't work out for Portland because we have Telfair... then he does but Utah is there too. HMMM....


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Paxil said:


> So he says he won't work out for Portland because we have Telfair... then he does but Utah is there too. HMMM....


What does Utah have to offer? A future lottery protected first rounder? A swap of DA or Darius for someone they have? How about we swap picks and they send us Raul Lopez to help push/backup Telfair? I would still like them to take some salary back.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> What does Utah have to offer? A future lottery protected first rounder? A swap of DA or Darius for someone they have? How about we swap picks and they send us Raul Lopez to help push/backup Telfair? I would still like them to take some salary back.


We'd have to send some salary to make it work, maybe Ruben.....Ruben and #3 for #6, #27 Raul Lopez and future considerations....I don't know isn't really that Exciting of a deal, but it might work.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't know Reep... but I don't think Paul's agent would let him work out for the team with the 6th pick... I think they have him pegged higher than that.. but who knows.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I would like to see Paul run against Telfair. It would be interesting to see who is better.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> I would like to see Paul run against Telfair. It would be interesting to see who is better.


or taller for that matter


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Schilly said:


> or taller  for that matter


True. They are both short.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Paxil said:


> I don't know Reep... but I don't think Paul's agent would let him work out for the team with the 5th pick... I think they have him pegged higher than that.. but who knows.


I'm thinking Utah is there to pull a trade to move up to 3. I don't see any other way for them to even be interested, unless Paul has some really bad workouts.

Schilly, the deal isn't that exciting, but Utah must have some hope that it could happen. I guess it all depends on how badly Utah wants him and what they are willing to give up. Their two picks plus Lopez and taking Ruben might work. I'm sure they could take more salary as another option, or they could throw in a future protected draft pick. There is always a price. We just have to wait and see who they pick at 6. The more suiters we have for Paul, the higher the bidding can go. Nothing but good can come from having Utah at the workout.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Reep said:


> What does Utah have to offer? A future lottery protected first rounder? A swap of DA or Darius for someone they have? How about we swap picks and they send us Raul Lopez to help push/backup Telfair? I would still like them to take some salary back.



Gordan Giricek is a prety good shooter.. they take DA and we get Gordan...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Raul Lopez sucks and is injury prone....adding him to any deal adds LITTLE value to it

A rumour out there, and discussed here was the #6 and Gordon Giricek for the #3.

Giricek however ia a middling talent at best...I don't think he improves the talent in POR or at SG for that matter very much at all...

Would POR do such a deal for the #6, #27 and Kirk Snyder (not a Sloaon favorite)?

It is at least a little more appealing....I'd rather take Snyder back than Giricek....That guy is overated


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I think that portland whould get shafted in that deal, but if we lost DA instead of Rube, I might come around.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

If Portland wants to trade down, I hope they find a better partner. If not, then I really don't want any of the realistic Utah players. I would rather have a future draft pick.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> Would POR do such a deal for the #6, #27 and Kirk Snyder (not a Sloaon favorite)?
> 
> It is at least a little more appealing....I'd rather take Snyder back than Giricek....That guy is overated


I think that Snyder would be my choice, too. He might never turn out to be anything significant, but Giricek is a role player and Portland isn't good enough to have role players really make a difference.

The drop from #3 to #6 is a pretty significant one, and while the #27 would be a good piece to get it's not enough on its own, but Snyder might make the deal worthwhile for the Blazers.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We don't need anymore average 2guards. We are too loaded at wing. We can afford to draft one and that's it. No Snyder or Gordan and just bench DA.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Gorden is a scrub. He dosn't even come close to making up the difference between the #3 pick and the #6 pick.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> We don't need anymore average 2guards. We are too loaded at wing. We can afford to draft one and that's it. No Snyder or Gordan and just bench DA.


What indication is there that Snyder is "average"? He didn't get many minutes last year under Sloan, but he was still a mid-first rounder and he just turned 22 this week, so he's younger than some of the players expected to go in the first round this draft.

Ed O.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

As for the Giricek idea:

1) Portland would have to send out at least $3 million in salary to make the deal work. The Blazers don't have the cap room to absorb his salary straight up.

2) Everything I've read on boards about Giricek from Utah fans has one phrase repeated over and over again - "bad attitude". I'm not a fan of bringing in another player with a "bad attitude".


Utah would have to sweeten the deal in order for me to trade the #3.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Paul's comments from media day today:



> • Wake Forest point guard Chris Paul said that he put on a private workout for the Blazers and Jazz on Thursday. The workout was a one-on-none affair, which Paul didn't particularly like.
> 
> "I'm a point guard and what I do is compete and find ways to help my team win," Paul said. "Working alone in a gym can't really capture that."
> 
> ...


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

DA and 3rd for Kirelenko and their 6th!

Then we'd have a Russian All-star team!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> Gordan Giricek is a prety good shooter.. they take DA and we get Gordan...


Giricek stinks and isn't worth falling that far in a "3-man" draft, though we decrease salary somewhat. Now, if they want to take D.A. or Ruben (plus the #3 pick) AND add Humphries and #27, I'm fine with that. :makeadeal 

Patterson
#3

for

Humphries
#6
#27

Maybe add in our #35, as well, if necessary.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

> Speaking of same position, how does Paul feel about the possibility of being drafted by the Blazers, who happen to have Sebastian Telfair slated to start at the point next season?
> 
> "It's a conflict of interest," Paul said. "If they take me, they'll do something else with him."


OK, that's it. Screw Paul, once and for all. I think the guy's afraid of a little honest competition -- the kind of guy who wants the starting job as some kind of birthright, without being forced to earn it. 

Confidence is a necessity; but only if combined with a good attitude. If character is going to be priority one, I'll stick with the ever likeable and talented Telfair and either draft Green or trade the pick. I also think there's a better chance of Telfair developing (continuing to develop) good chemistry with our other players. The last thing we need is another prima donna point guard. 

OK, maybe I'm over reacting. But the more I read about Paul, the less I like him.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

CanJohno said:


> Giricek stinks and isn't worth falling that far in a "3-man" draft, though we decrease salary somewhat. Now, if they want to take D.A. or Ruben (plus the #3 pick) AND add Humphries and #27, I'm fine with that. :makeadeal
> 
> Patterson
> #3
> ...


Humpries is one of the few guys that are interesting, but I assume that Utah isn't interested losing him as part of the deal. You may have to drop the exchange of later picks to even things out. He is still very young. Although, if they wanted to do that trade and whoever we wanted was still available at 6, then . . . .


----------



## BIGFOX (Apr 22, 2005)

:banana: 

My take is that the Blazers could be using the Jazz as ' trade partners' to intice the Bobcats to give them both of their loto picks.

We konow that Bickerstaff is chomping at the bit to get Paul.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

BIGFOX said:


> :banana:
> 
> My take is that the Blazers could be using the Jazz as ' trade partners' to intice the Bobcats to give them both of their loto picks.
> 
> We konow that Bickerstaff is chomping at the bit to get Paul.


I wouldn't be disappointed at all in that. We could get Green/Webster and then pick up a good PF prospect as well. The only question is how much Bickerstaff wants Paul, versus D. Williams (going to fall I think) and Spencer.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> OK, that's it. Screw Paul, once and for all. I think the guy's afraid of a little honest competition -- the kind of guy who wants the starting job as some kind of birthright, without being forced to earn it.
> 
> Confidence is a necessity; but only if combined with a good attitude. If character is going to be priority one, I'll stick with the ever likeable and talented Telfair and either draft Green or trade the pick. I also think there's a better chance of Telfair developing (continuing to develop) good chemistry with our other players. The last thing we need is another prima donna point guard.
> 
> OK, maybe I'm over reacting. But the more I read about Paul, the less I like him.


I don't see any attitude here at all... he abused the term "conflict of interest" but his basic point was correct: the odds of Telfair and Paul going to the same camp for the Blazers are not very high. If Portland takes him, and keeps him, they're probably going to be sending Sebastian elsewhere.

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I think he's one of the only rational people around here with that comment. He shouldn't want to go to a team that drafted a point guard last year.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I don't see any attitude here at all... he abused the term "conflict of interest" but his basic point was correct: the odds of Telfair and Paul going to the same camp for the Blazers are not very high. If Portland takes him, and keeps him, they're probably going to be sending Sebastian elsewhere.
> 
> Ed O.



To me, that's the correct way of looking at the Paul issue. The Blazers are only going to take him if they think he has more up-side than Telfair AND they have a good deal in place to relocate Sebastian. The last part is the intriguing one. What could the Blazers get for a package that includes Telfair? Pietrus from Golden State? Package him with NVE for Redd? S&T SAR plus Telfair to the Nets for Carter? Trade him to another team with cap space for another high pick? The possibilities are pretty much wide open, it seems to me. And another part of the question, if we take Paul, then who do we start at PG while he learns the ropes? Keep NVE? Sign a free agent? Bring back Damon (yikes!)?

Man, there must be a lot of antacid tablets being consumed at Blazers headquarters right about now.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

What's wrong with bringing in two good young point guards, having them compete head-to-head and making one of them earn the job? Now days too many players come out of the chute with the attitude of "start me or trade one of us" seemingly without the courage to earn it or the capability of deferring to the good of the team. I could see trading one of them at the trade deadline after confirming which one to keep. I knew before my post that I may have been reading too much into his statement, but attitude, team work and chemistry are very high priorities to me (with talent of course), and so far I believe Telfair provides those positive qualities. I don't know about Paul.

BTW: I don't actually believe the Blazers want Paul. I think they'll either draft Green (or Williams if available -- he won't be) or trade the pick.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> BTW: I don't actually believe the Blazers want Paul. I think they'll either draft Green (or Williams if available -- he won't be) or trade the pick.


That's what I'd thought too until I saw the articles on what Paul showed at the workout. The guy certainly appears to be the complete package. He distributes the ball well, he's smart, he has a good outside shot, and he's a solid defender. I think most of us would agree that Telfair has work to do on those last two elements.



> What's wrong with bringing in two good young point guards, having them compete head-to-head and making one of them earn the job? Now days too many players come out of the chute with the attitude of "start me or trade one of us" seemingly without the courage to earn it or the capability of deferring to the good of the team. I could see trading one of them at the trade deadline after confirming which one to keep.


Nothing...if you can afford the luxury of keeping two lottery pick players at one spot. The Blazers have a gaping hole at 2G and it seems as though we'd have to either use the pick to fill that hole or move either Paul or Telfair in a package to get the 2G we need.



> I knew before my post that I may have been reading too much into his statement, but attitude, team work and chemistry are very high priorities to me (with talent of course), and so far I believe Telfair provides those positive qualities. I don't know about Paul.


I guess I didn't read Paul's quote as anything other than a statement that the Blazers already have a star-caliber young PG and it would seem a bit of a conflict to bring in another one. Everything I've read on the guy says he has a very good attitude.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Ed O said:


> I don't see any attitude here at all... he abused the term "conflict of interest" but his basic point was correct: the odds of Telfair and Paul going to the same camp for the Blazers are not very high. If Portland takes him, and keeps him, they're probably going to be sending Sebastian elsewhere.
> 
> Ed O.


Why do you guy assume there is an active interest in Telfair??
I am not saying there is or isnt,but I cant imagine you would get equal value for him...and i am not even sure what equal value is..do you??


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

truth said:


> Why do you guy assume there is an active interest in Telfair??


Why wouldn't there be? He was a lottery pick last year and ended up starting a fair number of games before his 20th birthday.



> I am not saying there is or isnt,but I cant imagine you would get equal value for him...and i am not even sure what equal value is..do you??


Not really. I'm not sure it matters if I, or any of us here, know though.

If the Blazers think that Paul is an upgrade over Telfair, then I'd be happy with them taking him and moving Telfair for decent value to help us in other areas.

Ed O.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> If the Blazers think that Paul is an upgrade over Telfair, then I'd be happy with them taking him and moving Telfair for decent value to help us in other areas.


but thats my point.Paul should obviously be an upgrade over Telefair based on age,experience and the mere fact that he is a top 3 pick while Telefair was a late pick..

what is decent value?? Would you be happy with a future lotterty protected first round pick?how about a 19-25 pick in this years draft....

or do you feel he showed enough in 19 mpg to warrant much more.....

The real question is would you rather have Telefair and Green/Williams or Paul and a first round pick/player TBD...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

truth said:


> but thats my point.Paul should obviously be an upgrade over Telefair based on age,experience and the mere fact that he is a top 3 pick while Telefair was a late pick..


First of all, Telfair wasn't a late pick. He was #13 last year, which was in the lottery.

Secondly, the Blazers gambled by taking him that early because no straight-from-high school point guard had ever made the transition to the NBA. Telfair showed that he belonged in the league last year. He's still got a long way to go, but he's more valuable now than he was this time last year.

Finally: it doesn't logically follow that the Blazers will think Paul is a better prospect than Telfair merely because of draft position. I'm not sure what "age and experience" edge Paul has... Telfair is a bit younger and he has NBA experience, while Paul has been very good at the highest level of NCAA play. It's comparing apples and oranges.



> what is decent value?? Would you be happy with a future lotterty protected first round pick?how about a 19-25 pick in this years draft....


No and no. Neither of those are fair value for a prospect the caliber of Telfair.



> or do you feel he showed enough in 19 mpg to warrant much more.....


Yes, I do. I am not Sebastian's biggest fan, but he's going to be a good player in the NBA, at minimum.



> The real question is would you rather have Telefair and Green/Williams or Paul and a first round pick/player TBD...


Depends on what the value we get with Paul is, and how much better the Blazers think Paul is than Telfair.

Ed O.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

looked on nbadraft and it had telefair going in the 20's not #13...So I should have made the draft pick 10-15...




> Finally: it doesn't logically follow that the Blazers will think Paul is a better prospect than Telfair merely because of draft position. I'm not sure what "age and experience" edge Paul has... Telfair is a bit younger and he has NBA experience, while Paul has been very good at the highest level of NCAA play. It's comparing apples and oranges.


Of course it does..If you are saying Paul is a top 3 pick,it would imply that Paul is indeed superior to Telefair,unless you are telling me Atlanta would trade their 2 pick for Telefair.Makes sense? Logical??

You dont seriously think Telefair is a top 5 pick,and if you do,i would trade him so fast your head would spin...

You would be lucky if the lakers took him at 10


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

truth said:


> looked on nbadraft and it had telefair going in the 20's not #13...So I should have made the draft pick 10-15...


I'm not sure that where nbadraft.net's thinking of where he was going to have gone last year have much impact on what he's worth now.



> Of course it does..If you are saying Paul is a top 3 pick,it would imply that Paul is indeed superior to Telefair,unless you are telling me Atlanta would trade their 2 pick for Telefair.Makes sense? Logical??


No it doesn't make sense, and no it's not logical.

It's entirely possible that the Blazers think Telfair is a better player than Paul, but that the Hawks would not give up their #2 pick for Telfair.



> You dont seriously think Telefair is a top 5 pick,and if you do,i would trade him so fast your head would spin...


Telfair is not a pick at all this year. He's a second year player. Where he would have gone had he gone to school is fun to think about, but it doesn't define how much other teams might value him.



> You would be lucky if the lakers took him at 10


Why would I be lucky? 

Ed O.


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

truth's posts are making my head hurt.

The group that had Telfair pegged as an inexperienced, smallish point guard with a weak outside game that would struggle to find his way in the NBA were silenced months ago. It's not hard to imagine a similar season at Louisville propelling Telfair into the top half of the lottery, firmly ahead of 1s like Felton and Jack. Whether Paul has a brighter future ahead than Telfair is highly debatable, but a decision that Blazers have to at least giving passing consideration.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Here is an update by Canzano :



> Western Conference NBA scout called me in San Antonio just now to tell me he's hearing the Blazers rave about Chris Paul.
> 
> *"Smoke screen," he said.*
> 
> ...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> No it doesn't make sense, and no it's not logical.
> 
> It's entirely possible that the Blazers think Telfair is a better player than Paul, but that the Hawks would not give up their #2 pick for Telfair.


Ed,you are being silly.....

If the Blazers think Telefair is the better player than Paul,they arent going to draft Paul,unless another team is deparate for him..Cmon,think about it...

You draft paul at 3 if you think he is a substantial upgrade over Telefair.And you better have some idea of what Telefair can fetch on the open market,otherwise you are making a very silly move.It sure as hell matters what he can get in return,be it a draft pick or another player...

You have to look at drafting paul as a package of what bassy will get you versus telefair/williams/green

Think about it...No GM in the free world pulls the trigger on Paul if he has telefair unless he has a very good idea of what he can get for Telefair


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

truth said:


> Think about it...No GM in the free world pulls the trigger on Paul if he has telefair unless he has a very good idea of what he can get for Telefair


I think there's a chance that they would take Paul and hold him, but I agree that the chances of that happening are slim. If Paul is clearly the best player available to them, irrespective of whether he's better than Telfair, I think that the Blazers should take him. They should then look to trade him to another team, but they shouldn't pass on the best available player for because of team needs.

I'm not sure what we're disagreeing about at this point; I think you and I are discussing different hypothetical situations. I guess it's where you put Telfair's expected value, but we're both just guessing there.

Ed O.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Ed O said:


> I think there's a chance that they would take Paul and hold him, but I agree that the chances of that happening are slim. If Paul is clearly the best player available to them, irrespective of whether he's better than Telfair, I think that the Blazers should take him. They should then look to trade him to another team, but they shouldn't pass on the best available player for because of team needs.
> 
> I'm not sure what we're disagreeing about at this point; I think you and I are discussing different hypothetical situations. I guess it's where you put Telfair's expected value, but we're both just guessing there.
> 
> Ed O.


At least we disagree politely
my only question was what you thought Telefair was worth on the open market...My feelings are you wont get fair value for him...So unless Paul is AI the second,I think you are far better off with Telefair and the 3 pick..or 5 and 13


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Here is my review of both players.

Sebastian Telfair- Extremely quick penetrating point guard. Not a player in this league can stay in front of him. Excellent passer who sees the entire floor. What most don't know is that he is a pretty good athlete. He gets up very high and as he gets more comfortable may try and dunk on someone. His jumper is still very inconsistent but will come around

Chris Paul- Very effecient point guard. Knows how to get other involved. Pretty quick himself. Has a good jumpshot out to 18 feet but doesn't have NBA range yet. Decent athlete. Really plays like Tony Parker in that he attacks the basket to score which isn't a bad thing.

I believe both players will be good in this league. Paul is more of a scorer while Telfair has the versatility to do both. If you saw both in high school like I did you would say Telfair has more up-side. Having followed there development since Telfair is still better. My opinion is draft Green or drade down and get Antoine Wright.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Nice Post 22ryno...and I agree


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

A little OT, but it's nice to see Canzano is so important and highly regarded around the league:



> Western Conference NBA scout called me in San Antonio just now to tell me he's hearing the Blazers rave about Chris Paul.
> 
> "Smoke screen," he said.


Is this a credible assertion? A western conference NBA scout, in the middle of draft evaluations, calls up Johnieoh, on his own accord, for the sole purpose of clueing him into the Blazers latest ploy? Must be nice to be so well connected.  

Anyway, back to your regularly scheduled debate....

Thanks for the feedback e_blazer1. And I appreciate your assurance that Paul has a good attitude. At least he didn't say he wouldn't play for us! My issue wasn't that Portland should keep them both, but with the attitude of so many players that the world owes them the starting job (coughmousecough).

I agree that keeping both Telfair and Paul, if one is only marginally better than the other, is essentially a waste of a lottery pick, especially considering our lack of a shooting guard. As others said, Paul is essentially saying what everyone thinks -- that the Blazers wouldn't keep them both. If the Blazers draft Paul, they should either have a trade lined up for him or a trade lined up for Telfair; or believe they can after an evaluation period. 

As far as not getting value for Telfair, I'm sure plenty of teams would love to have him after last years audition, and some with the added bonus of local marketing (Nets, Knicks). That is, if the deal is lined up before the draft, we should be able to get good value. Truth may have a point that if we tried to trade him later in the season we may get lowballed somewhat, unless there was more than one team interested.

You don't do trades to break even. Unless a killer deal for Telfair presents itself before the draft, I still don't think the Blazers are going to draft (and keep) Paul. Bottom line is:

(Telfair) + (3rd pick or trade) <=> (Paul) + (Telfair Trade)

It's Nash's job to figure this out. I'm anxious to find out the solution.

//end rambling//


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

It's pretty clear that the Blazers are putting together a young nucleus that can grow together. In that case you really need some stability and _especially _ at the point guard position. To dump Telfair, who showed so much improvement in half a year after his rookie season for what they hope might be greener pastures sounds like a bad move to me. Unless they are really sure that Paul is a hall of fame caliber point guard, I'd stay with what we've got at that position and look for a decent back-up. I think the rapport that Telfar began to develop with Outlaw, Przybilla & Khryapa is important. I also think it's important for the organization as a whole to show that they are serious about committing to their players. Players will be uncomfortable here if they feel that they can be dumped after a good year. Building up some trust among the young guys is important.
Now, if he were the reincarnation of Stockton, Magic Johnson, Oscar Robertson or somesuch, we'd have to live with some hurt feelings. But if he's basically another Telfair (NOT Telefair!) I'd see keep the original.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

came across this on Paul


> He's every bit of 6 feet 1 and not the 5-10 or 5-11 I'd heard from several NBA officials who were critical of his size. Standing next to Deron Williams, Paul wasn't much shorter than the 6-3 Illinois star he's battling for supremacy in the draft's deep point guard class. Paul also weighed in at 180 pounds, 10 more than most expected. He's been working out in Washington, D.C., and has shared floor time with Wizards All-Star point guard Gilbert Arenas. Portland general manager John Nash stumbled upon Paul and Arenas last week and was reportedly shocked (in a good way) at Paul's ability to hold his own with one of the league's premier guards


.


----------

